# What colors are my Mice?



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

Can you tell mr what color my Mice are. I git them from a breeder that works at a pet store. They are not pedigreed. I know its not the best but we don't have good breeders in my area. I don't think they knew what they had. I've searched and searched and this is what I came up with.

I think that Cyrus is a Pearl. This is his baby photo.
At 4 weeks. I'll get a current photo he is about 7weeks old now.









This is Moose, I think he is a blue Burmese or Blue Siamese.he was about 10 weeks or so in photo.


----------

